# Prayers needed



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Wife and I both working but are not making ends meet. Both in commissioned sales. We have been down to basics for a while with no place to cut back. Please pray for us to get decent jobs enough to cover. Never imagined we would find ourselves in this situation and at our age.
God Bless You


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent salty
Me and the wife are in the same boat


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent- I know where you are at. Keep you head up as tough as it is. You will make it throught the valley.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Prayer*

I prayed and will continue to pray may God's provision be your blessing.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*undertand completely a lot of folks are in the same situation little or no work to be had food gas evrything just keeps going up hope you find a way to make it my prayers sent *


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Prayers sent, I do know how it is, I'm in the same boat.....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent brother. I am confident he will here our prayers and bless you.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Yall might want to check out Between Jobs Ministry (BJM) in the Spring/Klein area. Its at the Northwest Bible Church. Meetings are every wednesday morning. You have to go in order to get on the network list. TRUST ME you won't be disappointed. You will receive encouragement from Godly people and have hope. God Bless!
http://www.nwbc.org/id15.html


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way for you and your wife.


----------

